# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  كيف نعرف ان المصائب ابتلاء ام عقاب؟

## سليم عبدالمالك

كيف نعرف ان المصائب ابتلاء ام عقاب ؟

----------


## عبدالعزيز عبدالرحمن

أنصحك بقراءة هذا الكتاب فقه الابتلاء وأقدار الله المؤلمة 
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....84%D9%85%D8%A9
وبإمكانك تصفح الكتاب على النت دون تحميله على هذا الرابط :
http://shamela.ws/browse.php/book-96250/page-24
ومما جاء في هذا الكتاب :

• الفرق بين المصيبة والعقوبة:
الفرق  الأول: كل عقوبة بذنب وليس كل مصيبة بذنب فقد تكون المصيبة بذنب فتصبح  عقوبة وقد لا تكون , وبالتالي العقوبة يُشترط لها أن تكون جزاءً على ما مضى  أي بذنب ماضي بخلاف المصيبة فلا يُشترط لها ذلك.
الفرق الثاني: العقوبة خاصة بالمكلفين أما المصيبة فقد يُصاب غير المكلف كالأطفال والبهائم ونحو ذلك.
قال  الشيخ مرعي الكرمي - رحمه الله -، في كتابه " دفع الشبهة والغرر عمن يحتج  على فعل المعاصي بالقدَر " قال: أنا نراه تعالى يؤلم الأطفال إلى الغاية،  وكذلك بقية الحيوانات التي لا تكليف لها أصلاً. ولعل الجواب: أن هذا ليس من  باب العقاب؛ لأن العقاب أن تقع تلك العقوبة في مقابلة الذنب بخصوصه، وأما  هذا فلعله من باب الابتلاء والاعتبار: " فاعتبروا يا أولي الأبصار "، ومما  يدل على أن هذا ليس من باب العقوبة أن الله سبحانه وتعالى لا يُعاقب  أنبياءه ورسله الكرام، مع أنا نجدهم من أشد الناس بلاءً، وفيهم من قُتل  ونُشر بالمنشار، فظهر أن جهة البلاء غير جهة العقوبة؛ لأن العقوبة هي التي  تقع في مقابلة الذنب لما مر، لقوله تعالى: (ذُوقُوا مَا كُنْتُمْ  تَكْسِبُونَ)، وقوله تعالى: (هَلْ تُجْزَوْنَ إِلَّا مَا كُنْتُمْ  تَعْمَلُونَ)، وقوله تعالى: (ذَلِكَ بِمَا قَدَّمَتْ يَدَاكَ)، وأما ما يقع  لا في مقابلة ذنب؛ فهو بلاء وابتلاء من الله تعالى لعباده، لكن يبقى  الكلام في نفس هذه الحكمة الكلية في هذه الحوادث، فهذه ليس على الناس معرفة  أسرارها الحقيقية، ويكفيهم التسليم لمن قد علموا أنه بكل شئ عليم، وأنه  أرحم الراحمين ". ... انتهى.
الفرق الثالث:  المصائب تختلف عن العقوبات من حيث الدفع والرفع؛ فالمصيبة إذا لم تكن عقوبة  تحتاج إلى الاستعانة بالله ودفعها بالسنن الطبيعية، والصبر والتقوى،  والرضا وما إلى ذلك من أمور، أما العقوبة فتحتاج بالإضافة إلى ما سبق إلى  التوبة والاستغفار والاستقامة.
الفرق الرابع: المصيبة لا تكون إلا ضراء  وأما العقوبة فهي لا تقتصر على العقوبات الظاهرة الحسية المادية والتي تكون  في قالب ضراء بل قد تكون في قالبسراء كبعض العقوبات المعنوية الخفية ومن ذلك استدراج العبد الفاجر بالنعم  واتباع السيئة بسيئة أخرى وهذه أعظم العقوبات لمن نور الله قلبه بالحكمة ,  وقد روي أن رجلاً من بني إسرائيل قال: يارب ما أكثر ما أعصيك ولا تعاقبني  فأوحى الله لنبي ذلك الزمان أن قل لذلك العبد: ما أكثر ما أعاقبك ولا تشعر  بهذا.

• الفرق بين الابتلاء والعقوبة:
الفرق الأول: من حيث زمن الوقوع، فإن الابتلاء يكون في الدنيا، وأما العقاب فإنه يكون في الدنيا والبرزخ والآخرة.
الفرق  الثاني: من حيث السبب والباعث , فإن الابتلاء يكون لاختبار حال الإنسان،  كما في قوله سبحانه "لِيَبْلُوَكُ  ْ أَيُّكُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلاً"  [الملك:2]. أو يكون، أو رفعة في الدرجات، أما العقاب فلا يكون إلا جزاءً  على الذنب.
الفرق الثالث: الابتلاء عام للمكلفين من الجن والإنس فهو يقع  على الأنبياء والصالحين، كما في الحديث "أشد الناس بلاءً الأنبياء ثم  الأمثل فالأمثل ... ". أما العقاب فإنه خاص إذ يقع على أهل الذنوب والمعاصي فقط.

• الفرق بين المصيبة والابتلاء:
الفرق الأول: المصيبة لا تكون إلا ضراء أما الابتلاء فقد يكون بالضراء وقد يكون بالسراء.
الفرق الثاني: المصيبة تكون في الدنيا والبرزخ والآخرة وأما الابتلاء فلا يكون إلا في الدنيا.
الفرق الثالث: الابتلاء خاص بالمكلفين أما المصيبة فهي عامة تشمل المكلفين وغيرهم كالبهائم والأطفال.

• الفرق بين المصائب العامة والخاصة:
الغالب  أن المصائب العامة هي عقوبات أما المصائب الخاصة التي تصيب الأفراد وآحاد  الناس، فهذه قد تكون فعلاً عقوبة، وقد تكون ابتلاء من الله-عز وجل لرفعة  العبد.
....انتهى.
بالنسبة لسؤالك أخي فأعتقد أنه لايوجد حد فاصل وضابط يبين لنا على التعيين أن هذه المصيبة هي ابتلاء أو عقوبة  علماً بأنه لاتعارض أن تكون المصيبة ذاتها هي ابتلاء وفي الوقت نفسه عقوبة على بعض الذنوب , ثم إنه لايلزم على المسلم التفريق وذلك لأن الموقف من العقوبات والمصائب واحدة تقريباً فالمطلوب منا كمسلمين أولاً الصبر ولاسيما الصبر الجميل الذي لاجزع فيه .
ثانياً مدافعة المصيبة قدراً وذلك بمحاولة إزالتها وتخفيف آثارها من خلال السنن الطبيعية والكونية فالمرض ندفعه بالعلاج .
ثالثاً المسارعة إلى محاسبة النفس والتوبة واللجوء إلى الله و|إحسان الظن فيه ثم إن التوبة مطلوبة في كل حين فمن منا من لم يرتكب ذنب ؟ورسولنا عليه الصلاة والسلام كان يستغفر الله _ويتوب_ اليه في _اليوم_ مائة مرة.

----------


## عبدالعزيز عبدالرحمن

جواب على سؤالك : من يغلب عليه الصلاح فالظن ولانجزم بأن ما أصابه ابتلاء وتكفير لذنوبه ورفعة لدرجته ومن يغلب عليه الفساد والسوء فالظن أن ما أصابه عقوبة ولاسيما حينما تكون المصيبة موت على معصية نسأل الله أن يتوب علينا .
وللعلم كل مصيبة يعقبها لجوء إلى الله فهي خير للعبد والعكس بالعكس .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*كيف يعرف المصاب إن كانت مصيبته عقوبة أو ابتلاء لرفع درجاته ؟
*
إذا وقعت للمسلم مصيبة ، فكيف نعرف هل هي عقوبة على معاصيه ، أم ابتلاء لرفع درجاته؟
تم النشر بتاريخ: 2008-03-30



الحمد لله
للمصائب والابتلاءات في الكتاب والسنة سببان اثنان مباشران – إلى جانب حكمة الله تعالى في قضائه وقدره - :
السبب الأول : الذنوب والمعاصي التي يرتكبها الإنسان ، سواء كانت كفرا أو معصية مجردة أو كبيرة من الكبائر ، فيبتلي الله عز وجل بسببها صاحبها بالمصيبة على وجه المجازاة والعقوبة العاجلة . 
يقول الله عز وجل : ( وَمَا أَصَابَكَ مِنْ سَيِّئَةٍ فَمِنْ نَفْسِكَ ) النساء/79 ، قال المفسرون : أي بذنبك . ويقول سبحانه : ( وَمَا أَصَابَكُمْ مِنْ مُصِيبَةٍ فَبِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِيكُمْ وَيَعْفُو عَنْ كَثِيرٍ ) الشورى/30 ، انظر "تفسير القرآن العظيم" (2/363) .
وعَنْ أَنَسٍ رضي الله عنه قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : 
( إِذَا أَرَادَ اللَّهُ بِعَبْدِهِ الْخَيْرَ عَجَّلَ لَهُ الْعُقُوبَةَ فِي الدُّنْيَا ، وَإِذَا أَرَادَ اللَّهُ بِعَبْدِهِ الشَّرَّ أَمْسَكَ عَنْهُ بِذَنْبِهِ حَتَّى يُوَافِيَ بِهِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ ) . 
رواه الترمذي (2396) وحسنه ، وصححه الألباني في "صحيح الترمذي " .
السبب الثاني : إرادة الله تعالى رفعة درجات المؤمن الصابر ، فيبتليه بالمصيبة ليرضى ويصبر فيُوفَّى أجر الصابرين في الآخرة ، ويكتب عند الله من الفائزين ، وقد رافق البلاء الأنبياء والصالحين فلم يغادرهم ، جعله الله تعالى مكرمة لهم ينالون به الدرجة العالية في الجنة ، ولهذا جاء في الحديث الصحيح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إِنَّ الْعَبْدَ إِذَا سَبَقَتْ لَهُ مِنْ اللَّهِ مَنْزِلَةٌ لَمْ يَبْلُغْهَا بِعَمَلِهِ ابْتَلَاهُ اللَّهُ فِي جَسَدِهِ أَوْ فِي مَالِهِ أَوْ فِي وَلَدِهِ ) 
رواه أبو داود (3090) ، وصححه الألباني في "السلسلة الصحيحة" (رقم/2599) 
وعن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه أنه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : 
( قَالَ : إِنَّ عِظَمَ الجَزَاءِ مَعَ عِظَمِ البَلاَءِ ، وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ إِذَا أَحَبَّ قَوْمًا ابْتَلاَهُمْ ، فَمَنْ رَضِيَ فَلَهُ الرِّضَا ، وَمَنْ سَخِطَ فَلَهُ السَّخَطُ ) . 
رواه الترمذي (2396) وحسنه ، وصححه الشيخ الألباني في "السلسلة الصحيحة" (رقم/146) 
وقد جُمع السببان في حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها ، أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :
( مَا يُصِيبُ الْمُؤْمِنَ مِنْ شَوْكَةٍ فَمَا فَوْقَهَا إِلَّا رَفَعَهُ اللَّهُ بِهَا دَرَجَةً ، أَوْ حَطَّ عَنْهُ بِهَا خَطِيئَةً ) 
رواه البخاري (5641) ، ومسلم (2573) .
ثم إن التداخل والاشتراك بين هذين السببين أعظم من الصور التي ينفرد كل منهما به : 
ألا ترى أن من ابتلاه الله بمصيبة بسبب ذنبه فصبر وشكر غفر الله تعالى له ذنبه ، ورفع درجته في الجنة ، ووفاه أجر الصابرين المحتسبين . 
كما أن من بتلاه الله بالمصيبة ليبلغ المنزلة الرفيعة التي كتبها له في الجنة ، تكفر عنه ذنوبه السالفة ، وتعتبر جزاء له عليها في الدنيا ، فلا تكرر عليه في الآخرة ، كما وقع لبعض الرسل والأنبياء : كآدم عليه السلام ، ويونس عليه السلام ، حين ابتلى الله سبحانه وتعالى آدم بالإخراج من الجنة ، وابتلى يونس بن متى بالغرق في بطن الحوت ، فرفعهما الله بهذا البلاء لصبرهما واحتسابهما الثواب عنده سبحانه ، وكانت كفارة للمخالفة التي وقعت من كل منهما عليهما الصلاة والسلام .
ويدلك على ذلك أن الجزاء الدنيوي لا ينفصل عن الجزاء الأخروي ، وأن اقتران ذكر هذين السببين جاء في كثير من الأحاديث النبوية الصحيحة ، منها ما رواه سعد بن أبي وقاص رضي الله عنه قال : ( قُلْتُ : يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ ! أَيُّ النَّاسِ أَشَدُّ بَلاَءً ؟ قَالَ : الأَنْبِيَاءُ ، ثُمَّ الأَمْثَلُ فَالأَمْثَلُ ، فَيُبْتَلَى الرَّجُلُ عَلَى حَسَبِ دِينِهِ ، فَإِنْ كَانَ دِينُهُ صُلْبًا اشْتَدَّ بَلاَؤُهُ ، وَإِنْ كَانَ فِي دِينِهِ رِقَّةٌ ابْتُلِيَ عَلَى حَسَبِ دِينِهِ ، فَمَا يَبْرَحُ البَلاَءُ بِالعَبْدِ حَتَّى يَتْرُكَهُ يَمْشِي عَلَى الأَرْضِ مَا عَلَيْهِ خَطِيئَةٌ ) . 
رواه الترمذي (2398) وقال : حسن صحيح .
ومع ذلك فقد يكون أحد هذين السببين أظهر في بعض صور البلاء من السبب الآخر ، ويمكن فهم ذلك من خلال قرائن الحال التي تتعلق بتلك المصيبة :
فإذا كان المبتلى كافرا : فلا يمكن أن يكون بلاؤه لرفعة درجته ، فالكافر ليس له عند الله وزن يوم القيامة ، لكن قد يكون في ذلك عبرة وعظة لغيره ، ألا يفعل مثل فعله ، وقد يكون من ذلك من عاجل عقاب الله له في الدنيا، زيادة على ما ادخره له في الآخرة . قال الله تعالى : ( أَفَمَنْ هُوَ قَائِمٌ عَلَى كُلِّ نَفْسٍ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ وَجَعَلُوا لِلَّهِ شُرَكَاءَ قُلْ سَمُّوهُمْ أَمْ تُنَبِّئُونَهُ بِمَا لا يَعْلَمُ فِي الأرْضِ أَمْ بِظَاهِرٍ مِنَ الْقَوْلِ بَلْ زُيِّنَ لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مَكْرُهُمْ وَصُدُّوا عَنِ السَّبِيلِ وَمَنْ يُضْلِلِ اللَّهُ فَمَا لَهُ مِنْ هَادٍ * لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَلَعَذَابُ الآخِرَةِ أَشَقُّ وَمَا لَهُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ مِنْ وَاقٍ ) الرعد /33-34
وأما إذا كان المبتلى مسلما عاصيا مجاهرا ، أو فاسقا ظاهر الفسق : فقد يغلب على الظن وجه المجازاة والعقوبة بهذا الابتلاء ، لأن تكفير السيئات أسبق من رفع الدرجات ، والعاصي أحوج إلى تكفير سيئاته من رفع درجاته .
وفي المقابل إذا كان المسلم عابدا طائعا صالحا ، ليس بينه وبين الله إلا العبودية الحقة ، والشكر والحمد والإنابة والإخبات إليه سبحانه : فهذا يغلب على الظن في ابتلائه وجه المكرمة ورفع الدرجات ، والعباد شهداء الله في الأرض ، فإذا عرفوا فيه الصلاح كان لهم أن يبشروه برفعة الدرجات عند الله تعالى إن هو صبر على بلائه .

وأما إذا أبدى المبتلى السخط والجزع ، فلا يظن أن يكون ابتلاؤه مكرمة من الله له لرفع درجاته ، وقد علم سبحانه منه عدم الصبر والرضا ، فالأقرب في هذه القرينة وجه المجازاة والعقوبة ، وقد قال بعض الصالحين : " علامة الابتلاء على وجه العقوبة والمقابلة : عدم الصبر عند وجود البلاء ، والجزع والشكوى إلى الخلق . 
وعلامة الابتلاء تكفيراً وتمحيصاً للخطيئات : وجود الصبر الجميل من غير شكوى ، ولا جزع ولا ضجر ، ولا ثقل في أداء الأوامر والطاعات . 
وعلامة الابتلاء لارتفاع الدرجات : وجود الرضا والموافقة ، وطمأنينة النفس ، والسكون للأقدار حتى تنكشف " انتهى. 
وهكذا ، ما هي إلا قرائن ظنية يمكن للعبد أن يتأمل فيها ليعرف شيئا من حكمة الله تعالى في المصائب والمحن ، لا ليجزم في الحكم بها على نفسه ، أو على عباد الله المبتلين .
ولعل الأهم من هذا التفصيل كله أن يقال : 
إن الفائدة العملية التي ينبغي للعبد التأمل فيها هي أن كل مصيبة وابتلاء هي له خير وأجر إن هو صبر واحتسب ، وأن كل ابتلاء ومصيبة هي له سوء وشر إن جزع وتسخط ، فإن وطَّن نفسه على تحمل المصائب ، والرضى عن الله بقضائه ، فلا يضره بعد ذلك إن علم سبب البلاء أو لم يعلمه ، بل الأَوْلى به دائما أن يتَّهِم نفسه بالذنب والتقصير ، ويفتش فيها عن خلل أو زلل ، فكلنا ذوو خطأ ، وأينا لم يفرط في جنب الله تعالى ، وإذا كان الله سبحانه وتعالى قد أصاب المسلمين يوم أحد بمقتلة عظيمة ، وهم أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وخير البشر بعد الرسل والأنبياء ، بسبب مخالفةِ أمرِ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فكيف يظن المرء بعد ذلك في نفسه استحقاق رفعة الدرجات في كل ما يصيبه ، وقد كان إبراهيم بن أدهم رحمه الله – إذا رأى اشتداد الريح وتقلب السماء – يقول : هذا بسبب ذنوبي ، لو خرجت من بينكم ما أصابكم . 
فكيف بحالنا نحن المقصرين المذنبين.
ثم أولى من ذلك كله وأهم ، أن يحسن العبد الظن بربه دائما ، وعلى كل حال ؛ فالله سبحانه وتعالى هو أولى بالجميل ، وهو أهل التقوى وأهل المغفرة . 
نسأل الله تعالى أن يرحمنا ويغفر لنا ، وأن يعلمنا ما ينفعنا ، ويأجرنا في مصائبنا ، إنه سميع مجيب الدعوات .
وانظر جواب السؤال رقم : (13205)
والله أعلم .




الإسلام سؤال وجواب


https://islamqa.info/ar/112905

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



إذا وقعت مصيبة على مسلم ، يتساءل الناس ، بل حتى من وقعت عليه : هل هذا ابتلاء ؛ لإيمانه ؟ أو هو عقوبة له على ذنوب قد لا نعلمها ؟
يتردد هذا كثيرًا في الأذهان عند المصائب . وقد رأيتُ كلامًا متعلقًا بهذا  التساؤل في رسالة قيّمة -  لم تُطبع بعد -للدكتور حسن الحميد - وفقه الله -   : عنوانها " سُنن الله في الأمم من خلال آيات القرآن " قال فيها ( ص  386-388 ) :

( هل يُعد كل ابتلاء مصيبة جزاء على تقصير؟ وبالتالي فهل كل بلاء ومصيبة عقوبة؟ 
وتلك مسألة قد تُشكل على بعض الناس. ومنشأ الإشكال فيما أرى : هو الاختلاف  في فهم النصوص المتعلقة بهذه المسألة، وكيف يكون الجزاء على الأعمال. 
فعلى حين يرد التصريح في بعضها بأن كل مصيبة تقع فهي بسبب ما كسبه العبد،  كقوله تبارك وتعالى: ( وما أصابكم من مصيبة فبما كسبت أيديكم ويعفو عن  كثير) . 
نجد نصوصاً أخر تصرح بأن (أشد الناس بلاء الأنبياء ثم الصالحون ثم الأمثل فالأمثل). كما جاء ذلك في الحديث الصحيح. 
وبأن البلاء يقع –فيما يقع له- على المؤمنين ليكشف عن معدنهم ويختبر صدقهم  (ولنبلونكم حتى نعلم الجاهدين منكم والصابرين ونبلو أخباركم). 
فلو كان كل بلاء يقع يكون جزاء على تقصير ؛ لكان القياس أن يكون أشد الناس  بلاء الكفرة والمشركين والمنافقين، بدليل الآية السابقة ( وما أصابكم من  مصيبة فبما كسبت أيديكم...) !. 
والذي يزول به هذا الإشكال بإذن الله تعالى، هو أن ننظر إلى هذه المسألة من ثلاث جهات: 
الأولى: أن نفرق بين حال المؤمنين وحال الكفار في هذه الدنيا. 
فالمؤمنون لابد لهم من الابتلاء في هذه الدنيا، لأنهم مؤمنون، قبل أن  يكونوا شيئاً آخر، فهذا خاص بهم، وليس الكفار كذلك. ( ألـم أحسب الناس أن  يتركوا أن يقولوا آمنا وهم لا يفتنون ) . 
الجهة الثانية: أنه لا انفصال بين الجزاء في الدنيا والجزاء في الآخرة. 
فما يقع على المؤمنين من البلاء والمصائب في الدنيا، فهو بما كسبت أيديهم  من جهة، وبحسب منازلهم عند الله في الدار الآخرة من جهة ثانية. 
فمنهم من يجزى بكل ما اكتسب من الذنوب في هذه الدنيا، حتى يلقى الله يوم  القيامة وليس عليه خطيئة. وهذا أرفع منـزلة ممن يلقى الله بذنوبه وخطاياه،  ولهذا اشتد البلاء على الأنبياء فالصالحين فالأمثل فالأمثل؛ لأنهم أكرم على  الله من غيرهم. 
ومن كان دون ذلك فجزاؤه بما كسبت يداه في هذه الدنيا بحسب حاله. 
وليس الكفار كذلك؛ فإنهم ( ليس لهم في الآخرة إلا النار) ، فليس هناك أجور  تضاعف ولا درجات ترفع، ولا سيئات تُكفّر. ومقتضى الحكمة ألا يدّخر الله لهم  في الآخرة عملاً صالحاً، بل ما كان لهم من عمل خير، وما قدّموا من نفع  للخلق يجزون ويكافئون به في الدنيا، بأن يخفف عنهم من لأوائها وأمراضها.  وبالتالي لا يمن عليهم ولا يبتليهم بهذا النوع من المصائب والابتلاءات. 
فما يصيب المؤمنين ليس قدراً زائداً على ما كسبته أيديهم، بل هو ما كسبوه أو بعضه، عُجل لهم، لما لهم من القدر والمنـزلة عندالله. 
وهذه يوضحها النظر في الجهة الثالثة وهي: 
أن نعلم علم اليقين أن أي عمل نافع تقوم به الجماعة أو الأمة المسلمة،  فإنها لابد أن تلقى جزاءه في الدنيا، كما يلقى ذلك غيرها، بل أفضل مما  يلقاه غيرها. وهذا شيء اقتضته حكمة الله، وجرت به سنته. كما سبق بيانه في  أكثر من موضع. 
ولهذا صح من حديث أنس بن مالك –رضي الله عنه- عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  أنه قال: (إن الله لا يظلم مؤمناً حسنة. يُعطى بها في الدنيا ويُجزى بها في  الآخرة. وأما الكافر فيُطعم بحسنات ما عمل بها لله في الدنيا، حتى إذا  أفضى إلى الآخرة لم تكن له حسنة يُجزى بها). 
والخلاصة : 
أنه لا يكون بلاء ومصيبة إلا بسبب ذنب. 
وأن المؤمنين يجزون بحسناتهم في الدنيا والآخرة، ويُزاد في بلائهم في  الدنيا ليكفر الله عنهم من خطاياهم التي يجترحونها، فلا يُعاقبون عليها  هناك، وحتى تسلم لهم حسناتهم في الآخرة. 
وأما الكفار فيُجزون بحسناتهم كلها في الدنيا، فيكون ما يستمتعون به في  دنياهم – مما يُرى أنه قدر زائد على ما أعْطيه المؤمنون- يكون هذا في  مقابلة ما يكون لهم من حسنات. وليس لهم في الآخرة من خلاق. والله أعلم ) . 

كتبه سليمان الخراشي
*من قراءاتي (2) : كيف نُفرق بين الابتلاء والعقوبة ؟!
*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة



----------

